# lipo tray/clampfor pro 3



## hopper (Oct 12, 2006)

*lipo tray/clamp for pro 3*

Somewhere I saw a picture of a lipo mounting system for the HD pro 3. I can't remember which thread it was under. Anybody know where to look?


----------



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*copy and paste this addy*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197491

This should take you to it. It is in Brushless Oval Racing... page 2


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

Randy at big boys toys makes them. I just got one from him for my Gen2 and love it. Randy has a great product. I looked at the craftsman ship of the batt tray when it came in and its a very very well built product. He takes the time to file down the ribs to allow the battery to set down in the tray better, and the hold down bars fit nice and snug. NO movement at all. I would recommend these to anybody. I will be getting another one for my next car.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I just got one for my gen1 ksg.. VERY well made...


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I got 2 of them for my Gen-2 cars -- excellent product and FAST shipping too.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

here is a pic of my assembled ksg1 with BBT's lipo tray. its in a state of rebuild right now..










his Hyperdrive stuff is just as clean and cut well... the fit is perfect. great stuff.


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

How much weight do them brackets add compared to just battery tape to hold the battery in.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

These sure do keep the battery in place nicely....and Randy does really sweet work.

I need to get one for each of the 3 cars I'm running LIPO in. (Gen1, Gen2 and a Pro3)


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

sent an e-mail to Randy at Big Boy toys, havent yet responded, does he answer his e-mails very much or is he just a very busy person..

thanks
JP


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

he'll get to you... he's a busy guy... *[email protected]*


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

thats cool, I just woundered about it, I understand


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I have also heard that he is not feeling well. I'm sure he will get ahold of you and he does great work and makes terrific products.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Randy -- would it be possible for you to design something for the solid chassis out there that only have 4 or 5 cell slots in them ??


----------

